# Sighting: WM Park City 4 bedroom deluxe Jan.2-9, 2022



## DAman (Dec 30, 2021)

Attention all you last minute skiers there is a 4 bedroom available at Park City...if you can get through all the service errors/bugs on the website this is a great score and you can use MM and BT to get it--or credits.


----------



## DAman (Jan 3, 2022)

A two bedroom deluxe is available as BT January 4, 5, and 6 now.


----------

